# flare protocol



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

hi girls - if any of you have experience of the flare protocol i would be really grateful to hear from you.  This option has been advised by my consultant but when i went to see the acupuncturist recently he asked if this protocol involved lots of drugs and down regulating. My belief was that it was a short protocol (as in the name flare) and there were reduced drugs used and no down regulating - can anybody confirm this for me? Many thanks


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, I have been told I will be on the flare protocol which is also called the short protocol.  Not really sure why they have different names if they are the same thing?  There is no downregulating, you start stimms on day 2 of your AF I think so definitely less drugs than the long protocol.  I am not quite there yet but hope to start soon otherwise I could have given you more info.

Good luck with your journey x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, I've had two short protocols (menopur and cetrotide) and then a short flare protocol (Buserelin, menopur and cetrotide) due to my age and my low AMH level.

None involved down regulating but my consultant said the buserelin would give my cycle a "kick start" without the need for me to be on very high doses of the menopur and cetrotide, which is what I needed during the first two cycles, to get a decent number of follicles.

Hope that helps a little

Beth
xXx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Loll,

You're right but the "flare" bit refers to the use of the drug Buserelin, without it, the cycle is just a short protocol.

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow 
Beth


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Hi Lightofhope 

I'm in the middle of a flare cycle.... started Buserelin on day 2 of my cycle and Menopur on day 3 and continued with the 2 until the trigger shot (35 hours before EC). I was told that the Buserelin tricks your body into thinking it needs to produce extra FSH to give you a boost at the beginning of the cycle.

Good luck   

xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Loll,  I'm still learning myself... just found out I have gestational diabetes, so now I'm reading up on that!

Fingers crossed for you  

Beth
xXx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, that sounds great plus they still have time to mature.

I never managed to get more than 7 eggs and used to worry when I heard of some ladies getting 14+ but it's quality not quantity that counts, you only need one really good one, so please stay positive    and I'll cross my fingers and toes for you too 

Beth
xXx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Their due date is 19th July but as it's triplets they run out of growing room, so they are nearly always born by c-section at 34 weeks (if they don't come naturally sooner) so we have approx 5 weeks left  

Good luck for Thursday     

Beth
xXx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Lorraine,

That's great news, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun, good luck on Monday  

Beth
xXx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

That's great news, praying      you get lots of lovely fertilised eggs now   so that you have a choice of embryos to put back.
Beth
xXx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, thats great news. Congratulations on being PUPO, I hope the 2WW flies by and doesn't drive you too mad.... oh and no testing early!   

Hugs
Beth
XxX


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

*Loll,* I'm so sorry to hear your news hun  it's never easy so please take some time out for you and your DH to come to terms with your loss.

Hugs
Beth
xXx


----------

